# London Salary



## [email protected] (May 12, 2007)

I have been offered a position in London very similar to the one I have in Los Angeles. I currently make $175,000 and have been offered 120,000 POUNDS + bonus. Will that be sufficient to live in London -- my wife and I are childless and are 65 years old.


----------



## tygwyn (Apr 20, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I have been offered a position in London very similar to the one I have in Los Angeles. I currently make $175,000 and have been offered 120,000 POUNDS + bonus. Will that be sufficient to live in London -- my wife and I are childless and are 65 years old.



Thats a great wage! You could seriously have a really nice life in the UK on that salary!

Good luck 

Rach xxxx


----------



## attagirl (Apr 25, 2007)

I wish I was making that kind of money. I wish I was making that kind of money in the States. I would be living large and enjoying the things I could do to earn more.


----------



## Maya (Apr 11, 2007)

That is more than enough to live in Greater London, buy a property and have a decent standard of living. Many people live on the outskirts of London (the population of Greater London is about 7 million), where prices are a little cheaper.

I hope you enjoy your time here - it's a fantastic capital City.


----------



## smcquie (Jun 11, 2007)

Average salary in London (I've read somewhere) is £34777, so yes you are doing very very well if you have been offered £125K. Take it!


----------



## shayantangupta (Aug 25, 2008)

How can be the lifestyle of a married person whose income comes around £40000.


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I have been offered a position in London very similar to the one I have in Los Angeles. I currently make $175,000 and have been offered 120,000 POUNDS + bonus. Will that be sufficient to live in London -- my wife and I are childless and are 65 years old.


Definitely ................. even after the highest rate tax deductions.


----------



## NitinPatel (Aug 29, 2008)

I'd much rather earn less and live somewhere nice. London is horrible. There are so many nice towns and villages, why would you want to come to the UK and live in a sewer.


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

NitinPatel said:


> I'd much rather earn less and live somewhere nice. London is horrible. There are so many nice towns and villages, why would you want to come to the UK and live in a sewer.


I don't like London either, but he didn't ask our opinion on this. He wants to know if it is possible to live there on 120,000 pounds a year. You are right about living outside London, but the stress of travelling into London for anyone is difficult enough, but at 65, I don't think he would relish having to stand most of the journey every day.


----------



## marcusb (Oct 6, 2008)

shayantangupta said:


> How can be the lifestyle of a married person whose income comes around £40000.


Of course all things are relative to the style of life you wish to lead and what level of expenditure you seek, but you can live quite comfortably on 40k in London, even married with kids. You'll probably send any kids to state school and not live right in the middle of town so select your suburb wiseley, but you can still be saving some money on that salary.


----------

